# Komplett System kaufen aber wo (XMX / One / Alternativen) ?!?



## Aristokrat (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab genug vom Selbst bauen weil meistens hat dann doch bei den allerbesten Komponeten doch irgendwas nicht gepaßt !

Deshalb würde ich mir gerne ein komplett System mit nem I7 2600 , passendem Mainbord , 2 X GTX 580 oder eine 590 (bin unentschlossen was besser ist ! ) 16GB Ram und ner SSD 240GB aber habe jetzt viel gelesen und XMX soll ja nicht der bringer sein , One ist das selbe soll aber schon besser sein weiß einer noch einen besseren Shop mit dem man voll auf zufrieden sein kann und der sowas anbietet ?

Dank und Gruß
               Ari


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2011)

Alternate bietet Komplett-PCs an, dann gibt es welche bei Notebooksbilliger.de oder auch bei hoh.de , außerdem kannst Du zB bei hardwareversand.de einen PC selber zusammenstellen, Zusammenbau kostet 20€ Aufpreis im Vergleich zum Kauf der Einzelteile. Oder auch Alienware, wenn für Dich die Kosten sekundär sind


btw: 

- nimm einen i5-2500k, denn der 2600 ist bis auf wenige Ausnahmen nicht besser, und da, wo er besser ist, sind es nur wenige Prozent. Dafür kostet der 2500 deutlich weniger. 
- EINE GTX 580 halte ich ja schon für viel teuer für die Leistung, aber gleich zwei? Würd ich auf keinen Fall machen... eune 590 erst recht nicht, allein schon wegen des horrenden Strombedarfs
- 240GB SSD ist sauteuer, ich hoffe Du weißt das? Bei Spielen bringt ne SSD auch nix, außer für die Ladezeiten. Wenn SSD, dann würd ich die nur für Windows nehmen.


----------



## Aristokrat (5. Oktober 2011)

Geld ist nicht unbedingt das Thema ich will ein System das Tadellos läuft vorallem mit BF3 mit max FPS dazu wollte ich wissen ob XMX zu empfehlen bzw. eigendlich bietet ONE genau das selbe ohne Übertakten an ( hat wer dazu erfahrungen Service , Technischer zustand der Systeme?) oder ob jemand einen besseren Shop kennt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Oktober 2011)

Aristokrat schrieb:


> Geld ist nicht unbedingt das Thema ich will ein System das Tadellos läuft vorallem mit BF3 mit max FPS dazu


 
Geld ist IMMER ein Thema.

Warum sollte man für *maximal 2-3% Mehrleistung* (2500K --> 2600K)  ca. 50% Aufpreis zahlen 
Test: Intel „Sandy Bridge“ (Seite 46) - ComputerBase

Oder für max 70% Mehrleistung (Battlefield *BETA *!!) - die auch noch mit *Mikrorucklern *etwas relativiert wird - den doppelten Preis zahlen ( 1xGTX 580 --> 2xGTX 580)
Battlefield 3 Beta Update: Nun 18 Radeon- und Geforce-Grafikkarten im Benchmark-Test mit SLI und Crossfire [Test des Tages] - dice, ea electronic arts, battlefield 3

Natürlich *kann *man das machen - aber sinnvoll & klug ist es nicht 


*Sinnvoller *ist es z.B in 1-2 Jahren - wenn die Leistung der GTX 580 nicht mehr ausreicht EINE neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen die dann mehr leistet als ein SLI-System aus 2 GTX 580.


----------

